# 2010 Weapon a Week Raffle



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/9 is 897.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Ticket #897 was an unsold ticket. The winning number for 1/9 by random drawing is 067.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/16 is 493.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The Saturday evening 3 digit number matched an unsold ticket. The winning number by random drawing for Saturday 1/23 is 213.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/30 is 685.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

So I've been told that you can't get what you don't ask for. So with that being said, can #623 be the winning number tonight?


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Boy that would have been awkward if that was the number drawn. The winning number for Saturday 2/6 is 118.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/13 is 270.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The Michigan State Lottery evening 3 digit number for Saturday 2/13 was an unsold ticket. The winning number for Saturday 2/13 by random drawing was 455. 
Saturday 2/20 MSL number was also an unsold ticket. The winning number for 2/20 by random drawing is 286.
I appologize for the delay in getting the numbers posted but the past few weeks have been pretty hectic trying to get everything in order for our banquet.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I still haven't won...:sad:


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/27 is 404.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/6 by random drawing is 190. The MSL number 756 matched an unsold ticket.


----------



## Cashew (Sep 4, 2008)

I went to bed too tired to finish emails, and sure enough this morning woke up a winner as the lucky ticket holder. My wife and kids are excited for me, will be planning a road trip to Bad Axe.
Thanks QDMA.
John "Cashew" Fisher :lol:


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

congrats cashew good to see someone here win......


tjstebb


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Congratulations. Thank you for buying a ticket and supporting the QDMA in the Thumb. Lets see a pic when you pick it up.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/13 is 882.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/20 is 248.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 4/3 is 703.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 4/10 is 615.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 4/17 is 260.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 11/20 is 045.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 11/27 is 167.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 12/4 is 330.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 12/11 is 461.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 12/18 is 874. Good luck to everyone on the final drawing next week which just happens to be Christmas day. I still have a few tickets available for the 2011 Weapon a Week raffle if anybody hasn't gotten theirs yet. Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Since there wasn't a lottery drawing last night because of Christmas there will be random drawing held later today.


----------

